# Horn Howlers



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2017)

Yes I know they aint wood but I am working on those now.

Been quite a while since I have posted any calls. Family, Hunting, holidays, hunting, health, hunting, work and ready to go hunting some more. Anyway here are some really sweet sounding horn howlers. The larger horns (4- black) do great male howls with a good resonating rasp to them as well as your pup distress. The 5th horn can really go both ways and gives a wide range of sounds and howls. The 3 smaller calls do really good young male and female howls, estrus chirps and wonderful pup distress and other great sounds. If you want more pictures or better measurements just pm me with any questions. The larger horns are $40 shipped the smaller are $35 shipped. As with any of my calls you have any problems or break something get with me and I will fix it or replace it. This don't count losing it, shooting it, running it over, kids taking it or wife burning it. Let me know if there is anything in particular your looking for and I would be glad to make you a call for your needs.

Rodney

First picture white tipped 2nd from bottom (SOLD)
First picture from the top #5 & #8 (SOLD)






















Hope you guys like um.
Working on a deer grunt you guys are really gonna like.. 


Rodney

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Jan 29, 2017)

Rodney, new you said you was working on some howlers, didn't realize you was working on that many, lol They look really good. Jim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 29, 2017)

Too cool Rodney! Glad you got some shop time man! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 29, 2017)

Those are sharp, My dad had one when I was a kid, he used it to call his dogs in after coon hunting. He put a reed from a rubber doll in it (the kind that squeaked when you squeezed it) ... that thing was loud.....


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 29, 2017)

Those are fantastic Rodney!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 29, 2017)

Awesome howlers. I've got a few horn tips that I need to play with

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Jan 30, 2017)

Looking good!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

